# My guppy has been pregnant for ages!!



## xkrazychicx (Oct 27, 2008)

Hi all, im no newbie to pregnant guppies lol! However my last female has been separated from the males for about 8 months, im sure she has been pregnant for around 9 weeks maybe more. She is absolutely huge and yet her gravid spot doesnt seem that dark?! I am so confused and quite concerned for her. The other guppies I have had in the past have always had their fry after about 4-5 weeks. I read somewhere that if a pregnant guppy is stressed then there is a risk she will stay pregnant and then die!!  I would like to know if there is any truth behind this! Hope somebody can help me ...x


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

Well obviously you have her isolated... how did you do it?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

I'm a bit confused.. separated from males for 8 months, but pregnant for 9 weeks?


----------



## Phantom_Ram (Oct 23, 2008)

Maybe she's just fat? o.o


----------



## xkrazychicx (Oct 27, 2008)

She was separated from the males and has had fry since but this time round she seems to be taking a long time! she was with another 2 females but they died so she wasnt isolated.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

8 months is a long time.. it's certainly possible that she might still have some leftover sperm stored, but not especially likely. I think she's probably just really fat


----------

